# "Swedish" in Latin?



## elbarto449

Hello.

I'm trying to find the word for _Swedish _in Latin. Google Translate is telling me _suecia. _Can that work as an adjective modifying _tabula? 

_


----------



## Quiviscumque

elbarto449 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm trying to find the word for _Swedish _in Latin. Google Translate is telling me _suecia__. _Can that work as an adjective modifying _tabula?
> 
> _



Regarding Latin, Google Translate is much worse than nothing.

_Swedish_ is _Suecus._


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings

Quiviscumque (#2) is absolutely right about Google Translate. I wouldn't touch it with a bargepole, and my students are forbidden to use it at all.

Now _Suecus_ is fine for a substantive (i.e. noun or adjective) for "a Swede"/"Swedish [person]" (provided that he is male), but the language would be _lingua Suecana_.

Σ


----------



## elbarto449

Scholiast said:


> Now _Suecus_ is fine for a substantive (i.e. noun or adjective) for "a Swede"/"Swedish [person]" (provided that he is male), but the language would be _lingua Suecana_.



I'm confused. I thought _substantive _referred strictly to a word functioning as a noun. I'm looking for an adjective with which to modify _tabula _(taking the place of _rasa_ in _tabula rasa). _

After doing some research I found this online lexicon: http://eweb.furman.edu/~dmorgan/lexicon/adumbratio.htm.

On that website it says:

*Swede* *subst. * Suecus, i m., Suetus, i m. (Eg. S.L. 22)
*Sweden*  Suecia, ae f., Suetia, ae f. (Eg. D.L. 18)  < _Suecus_, _Suecia_ is the ordinary spelling; _Suetus_, _Suetia_ are rare (see WC titles).
*Swedish* *adj. * Suecicus, a, um, Sueticus, a, um (Eg. S.L. 27 )


----------



## Quiviscumque

I agree, _suecicus _is perhaps better for the adjective.


----------



## elbarto449

Actually, I think it should be _suecica _in this case. Thanks for your help!


----------



## fdb

elbarto449 said:


> *Swede* *subst. * Suecus, i m., Suetus, i m. (Eg. S.L. 22)
> *Sweden*  Suecia, ae f., Suetia, ae f. (Eg. D.L. 18)  < _Suecus_, _Suecia_ is the ordinary spelling; _Suetus_, _Suetia_ are rare (see WC titles).
> *Swedish* *adj. * Suecicus, a, um, Sueticus, a, um (Eg. S.L. 27 )



Where are the abbreviations (S.L., D.L.) explained?


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings all

My proposal (#3) of _Suecanus_ (-_a_, -_um_) as an adjectival formulation was based only on the strapline or subtitle of the distinguished Swedish classical journal _Eranos_. _Acta philologica *Suecana*_.

Are we to assume that our classical colleagues in Sweden have got it wrong?

Σ


----------



## fdb

Scholiast said:


> Greetings all
> 
> My proposal (#3) of _Suecanus_ (-_a_, -_um_) as an adjectival formulation was based only on the strapline or subtitle of the distinguished Swedish classical journal _Eranos_. _Acta philologica *Suecana*_.
> 
> Are we to assume that our classical colleagues in Sweden have got it wrong?
> 
> Σ



A very strong argument.


----------



## fdb

By the way, I found this in our University Library catalogue: De vegetabilibus Suecanis observationes et experimenta / quorum sectionis prioris partem primam, ... proponunt Adamus Afzelius et Andr. Magn. Wadsberg, Upsaliae : Typis Joh. Edman, 1785.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Scholiast said:


> My proposal (#3) of _Suecanus_ (-_a_, -_um_) as an adjectival formulation was based only on the strapline or subtitle of the distinguished Swedish classical journal _Eranos_. _Acta philologica *Suecana*_.
> 
> Are we to assume that our classical colleagues in Sweden have got it wrong?



I must change my mind again


----------

